# How do i convert AA files to Mp3



## 49sam

Hi i have just bought some audio books from Audible and i thought the web site said i would be able to play them on various players, but they have downloaded as AA file types and will not play on my mp3 player.

So does anyone out there know a AA to mp3 converter please.

I have bought and paid for these files but i am unable to play them can anyone help please.

Also if i can convert them the file size is very small does anyone know what bit rate in mp3 is the same as the AA file type please.


----------



## lister

AA files have a proprietary DRM protection built in - I think answering may be against TSG rules?


----------



## 49sam

Ok thanks anyway it seems i have bought them and i carnt luse them. i will read the small print next time thanks anyway i thught there would be a catch somewhere.


----------



## Couriant

Do you mean AAC files? If so then that's Apple's format. You can use iTunes to listen to it and also burn a CD of it, depending on the license the store allows you to do.


----------



## 49sam

No the files are not AAC they are just AA file type. and they are audio books 

Yes i can burn them to CD then rip them from the CD to mp3 but i dont want to do it the long way round, i thought i might just be able to convert them.

It not as if i have not paid for them i just did not realise they would be in this AA format


----------



## Couriant

i didn't realise that there was an AA file extension.

I guess ask Audible to see what they say about using it on your MP3 player. If they can't help you then I guess you will have to go the long way round.


----------



## 49sam

Yes i have already asked Audible and they say it carnt be done. I guess they dont want to sell me anymore book because they dont wanh to help


----------



## DarqueMist

it kind of bites but AA is used as a form of DRM just as lister sugested. Answering questions on how to convert it will most likely get the thread closed. But just remember if you can hear it you can record it


----------



## Couriant

I dunno DM... I've seen some moderators on our side when its about music that was purchased...  

As for a program, this is a free to try. It may be what you need: TuneBite

Mods: remove the link if it is against the rules. I've seen different stances on purchased music


----------



## DarqueMist

I was surprised to see AA listed as a convertable format by TuneBite Couriant. I know River Past Audio Converter could do it but they were threatened with a lawsuit by Audible.com and have removed the ability from the more recent versions of it. The most recent version doesn't even recognize AA files.


----------



## Couriant

Perhaps it's a rouge one, or Audible hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Couriant

I just saw that it's only 30 secs of recording


----------



## 49sam

Thanks guys i dont want to get anyone into trouble or anything like that.

But i have paid for these audiobooks all i want to do is use them on my mp3 player

thank for the info


----------



## lister

I guess you can 'burn them to an audio CD'?!! As it says so on their website? 


audible.com said:


> 1. Download audio and transfer it to your mobile audio device or burn CDs.


Then you would have an audio cd that you could use as any other?


----------



## Couriant

Lister:

1. Download audio and transfer it to *your mobile audio device* or burn CDs.

problem is from its native format, no player supports AA files.


----------



## 49sam

Thanks guys i can understand that Audible are only trying to stop people copying the audiobooks so they make you download them in this AA file type.

What my point is that i have bought and paid for these audiobooks so i should be able to listen to them on player i have so long as i do not resell them or give them away to anyone else.

I have only just joined Audible and i was very pleased with the quality and the speed of the download, but they seem they suspect everybody and are paranoid about copying, but then tell you how to burn a cd on their website. so whats the point of the DRM protection.


----------



## Moby

The point of DRM protection is it stops people who have bought one of their audible books making it freely available worldwide 10 seconds after buying it.


----------



## lister

Couriant said:


> Lister:
> 
> 1. Download audio and transfer it to *your mobile audio device* or burn CDs.
> 
> problem is from its native format, no player supports AA files.


Plenty of players support AA files.

However, my point was that if burned to an audio CD, as well as having a physical backup, the OP should be able to rip to another format.


----------



## 49sam

Hi Moby i take what you say about the DRM stops people making illigal copys of Audible audiobooks yes i understand what you have said they are only protecting thier property.

My point is whats to point of DRM when you can just burn to CD and then once it is on cd i have not tried but i would think that you could then rip the files of the cd to mp3.

You could then resell the content if you so wanted. 

May i remind anyone on this forum i do not want to resell thease audiobooks i just want to lisen to them.

If there is no way round it i will just have to burn them to cd and lisen to them on my cd player.

Thats if the cds burn will play in a normall cd players, i have yet to try this.

Or will the burned cd still have the DRM copy protection on the cd?


----------



## Couriant

lister said:


> Plenty of players support AA files.
> 
> However, my point was that if burned to an audio CD, as well as having a physical backup, the OP should be able to rip to another format.


Really? I've never seen an MP3 player do that... hmm. Interesting.

I agree with your statement though. It would be a logical choice for me


----------



## Couriant

49sam said:


> Or will the burned cd still have the DRM copy protection on the cd?


Nope. Different format. (.CDA)


----------



## mtdew4243

I have been an Audible user for many years and know your frustration about MP3 format. Audible does allow you to "Setup" your MP3 player to play their books, you need to go to their site and select activate the device. It will NOT load to your device as MP3 but, will play the book on your player.

I agree that if you can burn to CD how is that different... they feel it is. I would like the MP3 format because I have a MP3 CD player that came with my F150 truck and could put multiple books on a single CD vs multiple CD's for a single book and play through my truck stereo. Hope this helps.


----------



## Yhreo

Actually I tried MelodyCan and find out that conversion speed for .aa files in 1x isn`t normal cause this converter remove .aa files in speed of 3x. And with good quality I may say.


----------



## wc4sky

I use TuneBite.
one to one for .aa (7hrs rubs for 7hrs)
one to three for .wma (9hrs runs for three hrs)
Legal and slow.


----------

